# CANON LIDE 110 interface using TWAIN



## ankurwal (May 8, 2013)

I am having problem while using my CANON LIDE 110 with the TWAIN code.

TWAIN open its interface but whenever i am closing that interface then nothing happens and interface remains open.

I am unable to close that interface, such that i have to quit my parent application to close it
.
Please suggest me if you have any idea about that kind of problem with CANON LIDE 110 or other scanner devices.


----------

